# Where do you buy your deer antlers?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

www.petexpertise.com I get the XXL. Avoid the Antlerz brand as they tend to break off in chucks. The Pet Expertise ones are great..... large "branches" and good sized.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We used to live by a zoo. People used to get them there.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

what's the difference between rawhide and antlers?

and do antlers not break off as easily? I see a lot of people give their dogs this but I'm kind of paranoid.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

North Pole!


Raw food store usually carry them


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We don't feed any rawhide to Sophie. Antlers are natural, don't typically chip or break off. They don't smell or stain. They last forever. She loves them.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I get mine from petexpertise.com as well. My local high end pet food store sells them as well, but I tend to prefer the ones from petexpertise.


----------

